# Kundenbenachrichtigung



## Wh1sper (13. Dez. 2007)

Wenn ich einen neuen Kunden angelegt habe, wie bekommt der dann die mails die durch die Templates angelegt werden können.
Das wichtigste wäre doch eine emailadresse für den Kunden, die möglichst nicht auf dem neu einzurichtenden Web liegt.
Ich finde keine Lösung, auch nach Handbuchstudium nicht... bin ich zu blind?


----------



## Wh1sper (13. Dez. 2007)

Aha, nach ausfüllen der Zugangsdaten kam eine Mail


----------

